# No T3 or T4 tests?



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all!
It just occured to me that my doc put me on 25 mcg Synthroid per day due to my TSH count of 4.83 and high antibody counts which show Hashimotos. The doc has not checked my T3 or T4 counts. Is this something that I should push for? I am thinking about going to a specialist anyway but I'm a little concerned that the T3 and T4 were never tested. 
Opinions?
Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I would suggest Frees to be tested and if they are alright tested every so often, not necessarily every test. But you'd want to know how they relate to each other initially and periodically.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you. 
And am I correct that if I need T3 then possibly Armour would be more adequate than Synthroid since it has both T3 and 4? Thanks


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

T3 is produced when T4 is converted. If you convert T4 (ie, Synthroid) to T3 wihtout any problems, then a T4 med like Synthroid should be fine. If you have issues converting, then I'd look at other options with your doctor. You haven't even had your Free T3 or T4 tested so you have no idea where you stand. It is way too early to tell if you have conversion issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melissa907 said:


> Hello all!
> It just occured to me that my doc put me on 25 mcg Synthroid per day due to my TSH count of 4.83 and high antibody counts which show Hashimotos. The doc has not checked my T3 or T4 counts. Is this something that I should push for? I am thinking about going to a specialist anyway but I'm a little concerned that the T3 and T4 were never tested.
> Opinions?
> Thanks!


More important would be the FREE T4 and the FREE T3 as these are your active hormones.

The Totals are bound, unbound and sometimes rT3 (reverse) hormones.

Yes; I would be very concerned. Treating by TSH alone is not good enough for many many reasons.

Here is a good site to learn about the frees and the totals plus more.......

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto

High antimicrosomal antibodies (TPO) are only "suggestive" of Hashimoto's. They are also suggestive of a lot of other things.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, I will request that those labs be done. Do you think I could wait until my 4-6 week retest? Thanks!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't think there would be much point in testing in the interim. I'd wait until you have you r4-6 week retest. As Andros said, the FREE T3 and FREE T4 are the important tests. My doc treats me based on those levels and could care less about TSH.

The conversion issue is tricky. It will probably take several rounds of dosing and testing to see if there is a conversion issue. It has been 6 months for me, and we are only now closing in on whether or not I am properly converting. It is tricky because you need to figure out whether you are not converting because your body doesn't convert well, or well or not your dose of (in my case) Synthroid is not yet sufficient to bring up the FT3 levels.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for the insight. i will wait until my retest. At this point I am seeing an Internal med doc but I am trying to find a good endo that isn't booked through October!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melissa907 said:


> Thanks, I will request that those labs be done. Do you think I could wait until my 4-6 week retest? Thanks!


Yes; I think you could wait for your scheduled labs to come up. And please let us know.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

I definitely will. I love this, I feel like I have a little support team! Thanks guys!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Conversion is very rare. Some patients do have impaired conversion of T4 to
T3. However, the available scientific evidence suggests that at the longest, impaired conversion lasts only a few weeks. I know of no scientific evidence supporting that some patients have chronically impaired conversion of T4 to 
T3. When patients have impaired T4 to T3 conversion, they also have a predictable pattern of lab test results.


----------

